# Asus Xonar Essence STX



## Freezer (Sep 14, 2015)

Is there a way to manually adjust Bass and Treble through the software, without means of the equalizer?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 14, 2015)

You really should use an equalizer IMO, then you can tune to your ears better...having just bass and treble to tune won't necessarily do what you want overall, it might bandaid the issue now...but an EQ tune will mold the sound to your ears better IMO.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=equalizer apo

Equalizer APO is great, works great in Windows 7, 8, 10. Then use the Peace UI so you don't have to edit the EQ text file but rather have a GUI that does it for you.

Otherwise, look at the Uni Xonar Drivers: http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

You should have an EQ to tune in the Asus CPanel, as I said in the other thread my fiance's Asus Xonar DG has an EQ in that software. Can't say I've seen or used an STX in a long time, but I'd look through there again.


----------



## Freezer (Sep 14, 2015)

Kursah said:


> You really should use an equalizer IMO, then you can tune to your ears better...having just bass and treble to tune won't necessarily do what you want overall, it might bandaid the issue now...but an EQ tune will mold the sound to your ears better IMO.
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=equalizer apo
> 
> ...



Right, for finer toning I use both bass and treble and the eq. Though the software with the ASUS card provides no general bass and treble adjustments, and it's nearly impossible for me to adjust it to my ears without that feature. The Uni-Drivers are the only working drivers for W8/10.

I was also just looking at EQ APO, so I'll give that a shot.

My AUZENTECH Prelude (rebranded creative) has the ability in the software and receive very fine and perfect adjustments, BUT the drivers creative has sucks and they've also banned the modder who created a working driver (Daniel_K, XFI_SupportPack) and the neanderthals at creative provide jack shit support for their products.


----------



## Freezer (Sep 15, 2015)

Equalizer APO is working out quite well actually. I don't like some of the presets, though, I may need to use an external receiver to power those settings. I use to use DFX Plus on top of my original adjustments and this blows that out of the water.

As for movies, it seems the only 'preset' available is Classic, but I'll have to run through it later for finer adjustments and find out whats causing DPS latency 900-1000μs.

http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml
http://www.sysnative.com/forums/win...c-latency-issues-wpa-windows-vista-7-8-a.html


----------



## Freezer (Sep 16, 2015)

Receiving some pretty bad feedback and popping while changing from speakers/headphones.

It could be related to using DFX in conjunction with STX and E.APO.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Right, for finer toning I use both bass and treble and the eq. Though the software with the ASUS card provides no general bass and treble adjustments, and it's nearly impossible for me to adjust it to my ears without that feature. The Uni-Drivers are the only working drivers for W8/10.
> 
> I was also just looking at EQ APO, so I'll give that a shot.
> 
> My AUZENTECH Prelude (rebranded creative) has the ability in the software and receive very fine and perfect adjustments, BUT the drivers creative has sucks and they've also banned the modder who created a working driver (Daniel_K, XFI_SupportPack) and the neanderthals at creative provide jack shit support for their products.



They banned him because he hacked the part which is restricted with licenses and shouldn't be unlocked unless you own the rights/license to use that. Namely, Dolby Digital Live! part of it.


----------



## Freezer (Sep 16, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> They banned him because he hacked the part which is restricted with licenses and shouldn't be unlocked unless you own the rights/license to use that. Namely, Dolby Digital Live! part of it.



Still, not worthy of a ban. Creative did nothing to resolve issues but only added more fuel to the fire. What I read is he added the functionality that was removed from some cards. I personally don't see anything wrong with that. If the card supports it, add it to the driver. It's no different than us modding NVIDIA or AMD GPU's to do something the manufacturer hadn't intended. That's the entire point of the modding community, which in turn helps shed light on future advancements for the manufacturers we purchase products from. 

Seriously, soundcards ought to be supported for 10+ years... they're perhaps the only PC peripheral which do not lose value.

My Auzentech Prelude is a great card, but has serious driver issues and the cut outs and loss of sound randomly is ridiculous... even with the modded (XFI_SupportPack_2_5, and PAX) drivers. XFI_SupportPack_2_5 is better than PAX IMO.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 16, 2015)

License is a license and Creative is a multinational vendor. If Dolby decided to terminate contract with them because they did nothing would certainly not be a cool thing. Your "feels" don't play any role in all this.


----------



## Freezer (Sep 16, 2015)

Agree if it were Creative doing it... sure, but he was a modder and not affiliated with Creative. Companies need to open their eyes, like I said before.

Getting a little off-topic here and we can debate it for quite a while, though, I'd just like to resolve the sound issues with the new STX.


----------



## Freezer (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh and it looks like he's back again. IIRC there was a petition to unban him for the efforts he made. There is an updated driver! I may have to pull it out of the old rig later and install it. 

** SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 3.7 (08/26/2015) - Updated Windows 10 drivers  **

Anyway.. back to STX


----------

